# Feeling a little free-er already...



## SENC (Sep 17, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 17, 2015)

Appears you are enroute to Texas! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 17, 2015)

I can assume Texan doves are endangered!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 17, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I can assume Texan doves are endangered!!


Not with Henry behind the trigger. They're in for a game of hide and seek.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 17, 2015)

Just don't go hunting in Texas with politicians. I hear they shoot you.....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 17, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I can assume Texan doves are endangered!!


Indeed. I saved S Texas crops from 15 of the nasty little buggers this afternoon. Tomorrow I am back to work heading off the scourge.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 18, 2015)

Henry killed 15 doves yesterday... and still has 3 shells left over.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 18, 2015)

The rest of the doves are in my back yard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 23, 2015)

Sorry for the belated completion of this thread - but there were a lot of the little devils in S Texas and it was hard work trying to protect crops from them. I was so beat I slept most of the way home and have been turning it in early after work this week.

At any rate, S Texas is a little safer this week than it was last week - but also a little heavier, with nearly a case of lead having been returned to the earth over four days. In addition to legal limits of mourning/whitewing dove, we also put a pretty good hurting on the "free birds" - the invasive (and therefore unlimited) collared eurasian variety.

If any of you are ever interested in a S Texas dove hunt, drop me a line - I'd be happy to recommend an outstanding guide.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

